
Gates: Asia to spawn tech breakthroughs - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Gates+Asia+to+spawn+tech+breakthroughs/2100-1008_3-6178194.html?tag=nefd.top
======
gibsonf1
What scares me is how the Chinese government will manipulate and use the MS
workforce to help control the ideas reaching the Chinese Populace. Wouldn't it
be that much more efficient to build censorship right into the OS? I would
never want to make money this way.

